#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Anyone inside Lao now? Talk of border opening any restrictions

## david44

Hi 

Hope to get bake over to Lao asap

Are there any new laws regarding Masks, Apps , test to use internal flights etc

Any up to date data welcome.

At present with the Laos visa and all the costs of re entry almost as cheap to fly to Perth

Old day trip used to be just about 1200 baht and a couple of pages of passport used up by stamps.

Same question for day trip to Mae Sai -Tachilek if anyone . All I've heard is talk , going to the border to ask Immigration next week. I don't need a visa run but always enjoyed a day out and a change, I don't think I 've been on one country this long since I was in short trews

----------


## Iceman123

*Anyone inside Laos now?*

David, sometimes I feel sorry for you when no answers your posts.
I think people are possibly too busy to de-construct your gobbledegook as you take your linguistic scalpel to the English language.

However, it’s nice to be nice therefore I have googled the answer, you will be pleased to know that around 7.3 million are there right now.
 :Smile:

----------


## david44

> I feel sorry


with fronds like this who needs anemones

----------

